# Mullet run 2021



## J_orta (Jan 19, 2020)

Any mullet run fishing reports down the coast of Florida? Haven’t seen many pods yet down in Miami.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, in the Sebastian to Ft Pierce inlet region.


----------



## ChickenBone (Oct 12, 2017)

They were in Jupiter last week, should be in Lauderdale by now


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

They were thick on the inside just south of the Boynton Inlet yesterday. Jacks were tearing them up!


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

Thick as a brick here in Jupiter. lots of action last night on the outgoing till about 9.


----------



## TravisE (Jan 19, 2021)

They where all around the St Lucie Inlet this weekend.


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

Would love to fish a mullet run someday on the fly. Hope you all slam them


----------

